# Medicated vs natural FET



## babypls (Dec 27, 2007)

Am confused what to go for. Dont like the medications at all so tempted to go for the natural though the fertility clinic advices medicated. What are the pros and cons.

Pls

help



TTC for 6 yrs

IVF with ICSi BFN

3 embroyos frozen


----------



## jenny_b (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Babypls

Not sure if you have already made your decision, but I want to ask the same question.....................

I have had 2 failed natural FET's. We had our follow up consultation last week and discussed the option of a medicated cycle. The Dr said success rates are approx the same for both and basically its up to me!! How can I make that decision??  I just want him to tell me what he thinks is best. 

If there is anyone out there who can provide some advice on this I would be sooo grateful. 

xx


----------



## Fiona_M_B (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I understand your dilemma. I had ICSI in Dec 2006 and had severe OHSS. It took me 18 months to feel well enough again to go back for FET. I was determined that I was taking no drugs because I was worried about the impact on my body, when I felt I had just managed to get rid of the after-effects of the OHSS. I'm being treated at Dundee (self funding) and had a natural FET in March 2008 without success. When I rang the clinic to tell them about the BFN, the Sister advised me to have a medicated cycle next time as they are experiencing much higher success rates with medicated cycles. Their success rate with natural FET is about 10%, but medicated is 20%.

I decided to go for medicated this time and am on Day 9 of the dreaded 2 week wait, and to be honest the drugs are fine. A few minor side efects, but definitely not bad.

When I went for a baseline scan before embryo transfer took place, one of the midwives told me that they don't even offer natural FET anymore because their success with medicated is so much higher.

Hope that helps, and good luck to you both.

Fiona xx


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

I'm going for a natural FET as that is what the consultant recommended and their success rate for my age (39) are 15% per cycle for natural and medicated. I believe they do all they can to make it work, so trust their judgement. I think that after ICSI in June and all the drugs that were pumped into my bod, I want a rest from that and am happy to go natural. If it doesn't work out then I have to start saving again!! 

Good luck to you all whatever you decide

Love
Cat xx


----------

